
Skype currently serving infected ads - sylphaenos
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/6276sp/fyi_skype_currently_serving_infected_ads/
======
DiabloD3
I just got one of them via my Skype.

Goddamnit Microsoft.

